# Blue Mystic. (Absolute rubbish)



## leafminer (Jun 4, 2021)

This is no longer stocked by Nirvana and I should say it's just as well. I got a really big harvest of ... nothing. No detectable THC at all. I composted the lot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2021)

Probably why it's no longer stocked.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 5, 2021)

Shucks I still have Ten seeds of them
They were freebies at the time, contest thing.
I heard good things back then, but that was 6 yrs ago.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 5, 2021)

Hey Roster, try growing a few. I suspect they were F2s they were selling, but honestly, I have NEVER had a result like that before. Maybe the very weird leaf colour should have told me something was up.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

No THC.  Now there's some fancy breeding.  Maybe it has some CBD?  Did they not test it?  Man, after waiting through a grow and all, how disappointing. Bummer.

Bubba


----------

